# Kitten tries to nurse on my clothes! HELP!



## tterry (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a kitten that is about 11 weeks old. Shortly after we brought him home we were cuddling together and he began to suck on my shirt. I thought it was funny so I didn't correct him immediatly. Now he tries to do it any time I am sitting still! And I am the only one he does it to. He wakes me up in the night too! How do I get the point across to this cat that I don't want him to do that? Right now I am putting him on the floor everytime he tries to do it. And this little guy is persistant! He keeps coming back for up to hour before he stops trying. I'm at my wit's end! Someone please tell me that I am not the only one with a crazy cat!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*kittens*

Kittens who have been taken away from their mothers too early will sometimes suckle cloth, particularly wool.
I'd get a wooly sweater that you don't wear any more and let him suck on that rather than your current outfit.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

If you do give him a "suckle substitute" like a sweater make _absotively posolutely_ sure it will not unravel and fray. He might swallow pieces of yarn from it and that could cause an obstruction. This is very dangerous. It's really better to try to teach him that he doesn't need to do this to feel happy and content.

The DustBunny does this to me a LOT. Especially when I'm trying to sleep. I know this behavior is very annoying, but your kitten loves you and sees you as a mommy substitute to seek comfort from. So it's sort of a good thing, I guess, but I don't like having my chin and neck licked by a rough tongue until it hurts! 

When you push him away or put him down on the floor every time he tries to "nurse" on you but you DO pet him and give him attention when he does not do that he will eventually figure out you don't give him the attention he wants unless he behaves. Don't punish him or yell at him for nursing on you or your clothes, it will confuse and frighten him. I've tried a slight variation with The DustBunny, I put my hand in front of her face and stop her from licking and nursing while I still pet her, she seems to be getting better and figuring out that I will still give her the attention she wants without her licking my chin and face. Try that sometime and see if your kitten makes the connection.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

My kitten used to suck and knead me also -- she was abandoned at a young age  

Your cat will probably grow out of it eventually. In the meantime, offering your cat a safe substitute and giving him lots of love while he sucks on it will probably do the trick. You could try putting the substitute item on you first, let him get used to it, and then move it elsewhere. Keep it handy for the nighttime and give it to him if he wakes you.


----------

